# Haplopelma Lividum



## los3r (Jan 29, 2015)

So this is a spider that i've wanted since I first saw one in an issue of nat geo when I was somewhere between 6 and 8 years old. Finally got one on tuesday   10 Gallon tank with about 7" of coco fiber/ vermiculite mix. Humidty is reading at around 80%  She is a very angry and gorgeous spider 

---------- Post added 01-29-2015 at 10:44 PM ----------

Guess she's settled into the burrow I started for her. Took her first roach


----------



## los3r (Feb 2, 2015)

Outsmarted by my spider. Thought that if I got her to use the burrow I started for her up against the glass, I'd be able to always see her. So here she is hard at work webbing dirt to the glass of the aquarium xD


----------



## tbrandt (Feb 2, 2015)

Congratulations! A beautiful spider and great pics. Not surprised she isn't going to make seeing her easy on you, but hopefully you can catch site of her as she waits for food a the mouth of her burrow, or at least at night.

This one is on my long-term acquisition list and your pics make me want to pull the trigger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Feb 2, 2015)

You should totally get one. They are even more gorgeous in person

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 2, 2015)

los3r said:


> You should totally get one. They are even more gorgeous in person


I have a Lampropelma Violaceopes, and some Chilobrachys, but would love to get into Haplopelma. Great Looking T! 

---------- Post added 02-02-2015 at 08:07 PM ----------

And as long as you keep sub moist and good ventilation that's what matters, being a burrowing T it will get most of its moisture from the sub its in. I used to use the exact same hygrometers, but your best test is how fast/slowly your sub dries out, and the rate at which your water dish evaporates. If you don't have a dish put one in. These hygrometers have been known not to be entirely accurate, and can be affected by the slightest airflow or just by being next to a rock or fake plant etc..

---------- Post added 02-02-2015 at 08:09 PM ----------

Note- Just trying to be helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Feb 3, 2015)

I appreciate all the help  Also I got a digital hygrometer that has pretty good reviews on amazon. For now I've got a screen top that I taped off and poked a bunch of holes in. My next day off work, I'm running to home depot and getting a piece of acrylic cut and gonna drill a bunch of holes in it. Oh and there is a water dish in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 3, 2015)

los3r said:


> I appreciate all the help  Also I got a digital hygrometer that has pretty good reviews on amazon. For now I've got a screen top that I taped off and poked a bunch of holes in. My next day off work, I'm running to home depot and getting a piece of acrylic cut and gonna drill a bunch of holes in it. Oh and there is a water dish in there.


Good stuff, when you drill the holes do it either in the center, or on the outer sides of the acrylic, that way your getting a better microclimate to your enclosure. In other words, your air being forced into a current to make for better cross ventilation and developing a good microclimate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tbrandt (Feb 3, 2015)

How big is she? Can't tell for sure in the picture, aside from estimating against the hydrometer. Thanks.


----------



## los3r (Feb 4, 2015)

Awesome, I'll do the holes on the outer sides then. And Ken the bug guy's site said she was three inches but I think she's closer to four.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Feb 4, 2015)

Very nice! I like that setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## los3r (Feb 5, 2015)

Tarantula Fangs said:


> Very nice! I like that setup


 Thanks! She seems to like it too. Has made a very deep and shockingly perfect circle burrow. She's sealed it off so I'm hoping this means she's getting ready to molt and get bigger 

---------- Post added 02-04-2015 at 11:23 PM ----------

Also, I'm already gathering supplies for my next spider. Either a theraphosa stirmi or a Nhandu chromatus. Any opinions on which one would be best? I'd like something that is tough. And tarantula fangs, I completely agree with your signature xD Just can't get enough xDDD


----------



## vespers (Feb 5, 2015)

los3r said:


> Also, I'm already gathering supplies for my next spider. Either a theraphosa stirmi or a Nhandu chromatus. Any opinions on which one would be best? I'd like something that is tough.


I keep both of those species. If by "tough" you mean "hardy", I'd go with the _N. chromatus_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## los3r (Feb 6, 2015)

Yeah, exactly! Couldn't think of the word last night x)


----------

